# 100 percent water changes??



## Treytot (Oct 17, 2013)

I want to know if it's ok to give your tank/bowl a 100 percent water change, I always put water conditioner in the water before water changes, so is it ok todo 100 percent water changes? Also can I use a siphon to suck out the gunk in the gravel? :-?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Yes it is fine. The most important thing is that the temperature is the same as the water already in the bowl.


----------



## MyRedBetta (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't see any point in doing a 100% water change unless something goes very wrong such a contamination of a fungus or another disease. As long as your keep ammonia, nitrite down to a safe level (0ppm) and nitrate 20ppm or below, partial or a 50% water changes are best.


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a betta in a 1.5 gallon bowl (temporarily) and I ALWAYS do 100% water changes. I do them twice a week, along with a 50% change in-between. So I'm roughly changing his water every two days. It's been easier, and he's thriving. I put my betta back in his cup, take everything out of his bowl and rinse it in a kitchen strainer. This allows me to clean and wipe his bowl out really well. I then put the rocks back in, add pretreated water, make sure water temp is the same, and back in his bowl he goes! Presto-chango! :
I'm not sure what size tank or bowl you have, so I only recommend doing the above in bowls and tanks under 2 gallons with no filtration system. Good luck.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I figured the OP meant in bowls and smaller containers. Tanks I never do 100% changes but bowls...yes. Just because I have tested my bowl water and by doing 50% changes 2x a week I still get an ammonia reading after the change. It also gives me a chance to scrub out the slimy funk and get the gravel really clean. My fish couldn't care less as long as the temperature is the same.


----------



## MyRedBetta (Oct 19, 2013)

If the OP has him/her in a bowl, advise putting him in a tank, not only will he have more room to grow and to move, but water changes are easier to manage.

I made a mistake 2 days ago and fed a little too much and got a 0.50ppm ammonia this morning, did a 25% water change and now back at 0ppm. I'd hate to empty a full tank LMAO!


----------

